# Preseason: Nets @ Raptors, Oct. 19th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*New Jersey Nets* (2-1) @ *Toronto Raptors* (0-3)
October 19th, 2005, 7:00PM EST

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KIDD, JASON" TITLE="KIDD, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/KIDD, JASON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CARTER, VINCE" TITLE="CARTER, VINCE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/CARTER, VINCE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JEFFERSON, RICHARD" TITLE="JEFFERSON, RICHARD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/JEFFERSON, RICHARD.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROBINSON, CLIFFORD" TITLE="ROBINSON, CLIFFORD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/ROBINSON, CLIFFORD.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KRISTIC, NENAD" TITLE="KRISTIC, NENAD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/KRISTIC, NENAD.jpg">
*Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, Cliff Robinson, Nenad Krstic*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/JAMES, MIKE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WOODS, LOREN" TITLE="WOODS, LOREN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/WOODS, LOREN.jpg">
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Loren Woods*</center>


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

There is a rumour that Calderon and Villanueva might start.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

speedythief said:


> There is a rumour that Calderon and Villanueva might start.


I heard Bonner might get the nod again also


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Just wondering, in your opinions, Approximately how many people will be attending this Preseason matchup? :cheers:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Are we going to win one game this pre-season? 
Go Raptors!


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got lineups all wrong speedy.....I'm pretty sure the players wearing the same jerseys should be on the same team...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

it should a near sell out, which is gonna be good for the raps back 2 back loud crowds for them to get used too


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


attaboy speedy's in mid season form


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MangoMangoMango said:


> you got lineups all wrong speedy.....I'm pretty sure the players wearing the same jerseys should be on the same team...


Even if they're ill-fitting?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

madman said:


> it should a near sell out, which is gonna be good for the raps back 2 back loud crowds for them to get used too


not too sure about that...i mean our first 5-10 home games will be sold out...then we wont sell out any more....i expect the same as last season...only games that are sure sell outs are the Vince Carter games....other then that i doubt we sell out often...unless we win of course....and they need to change that stupid jersey on Vince...he doesnt deserve to don the purple and white...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Anybody know if this game will be in a one hour format on Raps TV? It should be as it is a home game, but I don't see it showing up on my program guide.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Are we going to win one game this pre-season?
> Go Raptors!


Yep, you're going to beat the Nets! I really hope you do, beat them like they stole something. :biggrin:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Yep, you're going to beat the Nets! I really hope you do, beat them like they stole something. :biggrin:


You're just sayin' that because you're a Knicks fan.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Slasher said:


> You're just sayin' that because you're a Knicks fan.


Hey Slasher, everyone has to stick together in the Atlantic. The Nets are the evil empire. :biggrin:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Hey Slasher, everyone has to stick together in the Atlantic. The Nets are the evil empire. :biggrin:


 yup


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dooch said:


> Just wondering, in your opinions, Approximately how many people will be attending this Preseason matchup? :cheers:


 Hopefully no Nets fans.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Hey Slasher, everyone has to stick together in the Atlantic. The Nets are the evil empire. :biggrin:


 Word up.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i cant remember what paper it was but marty york is becoming the new feschuck, he said that raptors miss-treated carter and the fans going should be booing the _Crap_tors (damn this guys is creative:sigh


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Someone asked - its on game in a hour at midnight, then repeated as necessary tomorrow and the next day. I will watch the 12 am showing though.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Yeah I wanna see Charlie, Jose and Bonner start:

Jose
MO
Bonner
Bosh
Charlie

Tought guard for Matty though - either Vc (yikes) or RJ ( better, but yikes!)


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> Yeah I wanna see Charlie, Jose and Bonner start:
> 
> Jose
> MO
> ...


Thats a tough matchup, one reason why bonner needs to work on both his speed and his defending is that there are a lot of athletic 3's in the league right now that will have a field day with him.

Who else is there though?

Jalen.. ha!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Is this going to be televized at all?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

If Vince and Rj play 30+ mins and kidd plays 25+. You guys wont win. 

quote me if you want :banana:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Is this going to be televized at all?





CrookedJ said:


> Someone asked - its on game in a hour at midnight, then repeated as necessary tomorrow and the next day. I will watch the 12 am showing though.


..


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Thats a tough matchup, one reason why bonner needs to work on both his speed and his defending is that there are a lot of athletic 3's in the league right now that will have a field day with him.
> 
> Who else is there though?
> 
> Jalen.. ha!


 nah.. just foul him hard... like he did to KG =P


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> Yeah I wanna see Charlie, Jose and Bonner start:
> 
> Jose
> MO
> ...


Depending on who NJ starts Matt could match up with Jackson, Collins or Kristic.....Nenad might be tough on the blocks (has some good moves), but Bonner should hold his own with those guys. Let Bosh play RJ...he is not that qiuck or tough off of the dribble.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

it'll be funny when Lemon's name is announced and nobody cares


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> it'll be funny when Lemon's name is announced and nobody cares


whoz lemon?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> whoz lemon?


*almond* murray


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

I like the Nets, but I'm going to be pissed if they win this one. Hopefully the Raps players will be fired up about beating VC. I'm expecting big games from Bosh and Villanueva against the Nets' relatively weak frontline (Krstic is good, but not better than Charlie V and definitely not better than Bosh).


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Can someone please give a running commentary at 12 on the game for all of us don't have RapsTV


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

you've already got villanueva better than krstic pinned down? nets fans are getting get pissed... :grinning:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

14-6 nets
VC with 6 points


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Alvin has just entered the game :clap:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

18-10 Nets
Bonner leads Raps with 4 boards


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

21-15 Nets.
Hoffa with 4 points and 2 rebounds.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose leading the way with 7 points. He's been to the line 6 times already.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

23-23
2nd quarter, time out NJ


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

32-27 Raptors
Calderon now leading Raps with 8 points


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

i really, REALLY, really want someone like Sow to dunk on Murray. Murray must HATE that guy. He is a hard worker, and he is raw. He is the exact opposite of Vince and Lamond. Over the hill, softees, who won't work hard.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Whoa Calderon is a spark-plug off the bench it seems. He's 4/5 with 10 points. Hopefully we can see a lot of this when the regular season comes around.
Raptors up 43-42.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

45-44 Raptors at halftime


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Point leaders at the half.
VC15 with 12 
CV31 with 12


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

whats up with Morris Peterson? is he playing today?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

not yet at least

i like calderon's assists [4]


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

hows kirstic playing?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

Araujo already has 4 fouls.
This guy is such an -------.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *slash_010 !*
> 
> whats up with Morris Peterson? is he playing today?


hasn't played yet and might not today, reports out of a mild injury


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

we're falling apart


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

trick said:


> you've already got villanueva better than krstic pinned down? nets fans are getting get pissed... :grinning:


I don't know if Villanueva is better, but I think he's probably Krstic's equal right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

HIGHLIGHT OF MY LIFE:

BONNER JUST BLOCKED RICHARD JEFFERSON
ohoho


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

66-56 Nets 
looks like NJ is running away with this one


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

VC/RJ/JKidd are running rings around us. 
RINGS.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

wats up with Bosh, 1-9 fg


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

"J. Calderon makes a 21-foot running jumper from the top of the key"

that sounds pretty sweet. 

you know what, we might suck this year, but if two of these rooks pan out, we add a potential star talent in the draft and sign magloire in 2007...we might be pretty ready for some good stuff. 

allow me to day dream while we go 0-4. 

ukic/calderon (or vice versa)
all-star 2 guard (2006 top 5 pick)/mo pete
charlie v/joey graham
bosh/bonner
magloire/denver's pick


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

86-72 Nets with 5 minutes to play

looks like it will be 0-4 folks!!


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Not looking good for the Raps... 
The first 2 off the bench (Jose and CharlieV) along with Rose kept us in this.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

and all the ladies shout 

Charlie V! Charlie V!

eat it steven A!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

what's again very disturbing for Raptors fans is that Matt Bonner is leading the team with 8 rebounds in his 20 minutes of play

Bosh and Charlie have only combined for 10 so far and they have both played 29 and 24 minutes, respectively


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

88-84 Nets 

Toronto closes the deficit with 3 minutes left


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

that'd be nice if homicide could get us a win before he gets on the bus back to the continental basketball league


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

92-91 Nets 

looks like it will come down to final minute of play, Nj calls timeout and will have the ball with 1:10 left on the clock

Win or lose, I'm happy to see the Raps show some fight in em'


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Homicide gets blocked attempting to give Toronto the lead at the hoop, Nj calmly comes down and nails the 2 pointer

Toronto calls timeout down 96-93, with 11 seconds on the clock


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Antoine Wright fails to seal the deal by missing two free throws

Toronto timeout, one last chance to tie with a three


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

draw it up for charlie. get the man on sportscenter with a 4 point play to win.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Charlie gets fouled at the 3, just made 2 of em to cut the lead to 97-96

Nj calls a 20 second timeout, Charlie will have one more to shoot with 1 second on the game clock


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

how many rap fans are following this on courtside live?

wow, this is what happens when the pre-season games are not televised on regular tv....

it's not bad for the imagination though....looks like we'll lose by 1, but good game over all...

CV3 stats look good, even araujo got into double digits scoring, but looks like he fouled out in the last play...

OMG...>TIED GAME>>>97-97 with 1 sec left...


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

crime dog... your the ****... you called that! **** sportscentre!!!!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie game 97-97, NJ ball 1 second on the clock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Charlie is clutch as it gets for this team, looks like overtime if we don't foul on the NJ's last play


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

Im Gonna Blow A Load This Game Rules


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

chaaaaaaaaaarliiiiiiiie!


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

do i get some credit for clairvoyance? 

how close was i to calling that? if only it had fallen. nonetheless. nice work charlie...go for 30 in OT.

can't wait to watch the game in an hour.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

crimedog said:


> do i get some credit for clairvoyance?
> 
> how close was i to calling that? if only it had fallen. nonetheless. nice work charlie...go for 30 in OT.
> 
> can't wait to watch the game in an hour.



crimedog...did you predict the raptors in the playoffs this year...if not, please do so now... :clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Haha Charlie giving the Nets the business. Welcome to the league Charlie!


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

TRON said:


> tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie game 97-97, NJ ball 1 second on the clock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Charlie is clutch as it gets for this team, looks like overtime if we don't foul on the NJ's last play



nova what a ----- gamer - brooklyn in da house


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

let's start with small steps. a win tonight? that would be nice. 

apparently loren wants in on the party in OT.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

charlz said:


> nova what a fukin gamer - brooklyn in da house


Word!:cheers:


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

yahoo can't add. what's the damn score?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

105-106 Raptors...4 seconds left in OT. That's the line I got on NBA TV.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

105-105 Ot


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

106raps -105


3secs left


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

103-99 Raps, 4 seconds left in OT

barring any breakdowns, the Raps should take this one


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

RAPS WON>...107-105


YEAH :clap:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

TRON said:


> 103-99 Raps, 4 seconds left in OT
> 
> barring any breakdowns, the Raps should take this one


score is outdated but raps will win. :clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gave over 107-105 Raptors. Congrats guys, even if it's pre-season, beating the Nets is bitter sweet don't you think? Charlie V is the real deal!


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

107-105 Final Raps


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

so i guess we won, but have no idea what the score was. 

nice.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ wow, ESPN gamecast is waaaay off


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Gave over 105-107 Raptors. Congrats guys, even if it's pre-season, beating the Nets is bitter sweet don't you think? Charlie V is the real deal!


nothing bitter about it. just sweet. not that i take much from the win. 

although it is nice that charlie and jose look like players.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

107-105 OT

*CV* 23PTS 7REB 1AST
*Calerdon* 15PTS 2REB 6AST
*Rose* 15PTS 3REB 2AST
*Araujo* 10PTS 2REB
*C.Williams* 10PTS 1REB 1AST
*Woods* 9PTS 3REB
*Bonner* 7PTS 8REB 1AST
*Bosh* 7PTS 5REB 2AST
*Brown* 6PTS 1REB 1AST
*James* 2PTS 4REB 1AST
*Pack* 2PTS 1AST

Wheres was Alvin Williams wasnt he supposed to play tonight?


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Lamond, the team that doesn't beat teams they should just beat your team.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

charlie was great-24 pts :clap: 
i was rootin 4 both.i really do not care 4 preseason but gg for the raps :cheers:


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

what Raps won?
what Hoffa in double digits?
what Nova looking like he has been in the league 4 yrs?
what woods key late game contributions?

this is like that episode of star trek where there is a paralell opposite universe.

just want joey G to get in on it.

GO RAPS


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

charlz said:


> what Raps won?
> what Hoffa in double digits?
> what Nova looking like he has been in the league 4 yrs?
> what woods key late game contributions?
> ...


congrats to raps!


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

lets hope this happens in the actually season..and im starting to like CV3....im liking what he brings..i cant wait to see this game at 12 in the one hour format....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Magus Relmyn said:


> Hey Lamond, the team that doesn't beat teams they should just beat your team.


PRESEASON NO ONE ON THE NETS PLAYED MORE THAN 25 minutes. ALL YOUR STARTERS PLAYED 25+ some with more than 30 minutes.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> PRESEASON NO ONE ON THE NETS PLAYED MORE THAN 25 minutes. ALL YOUR STARTERS PLAYED 25+ some with more than 30 minutes.


dont use the excuses dude.and relax, its just preseason.who cares about the minutes?not me.
wat sux is that it wasnt televised.... :boohoo:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Nice game from CharlieV, safe to say that this guy will definitely NOT be a bust

Am worried about Bosh though. Yes, it's pre-season and it's only 1 game, but the Nets don't even have a legit PF, Bosh should have been walking all over those guys. I'm a big Bosh supporter, and I really expected this to be Bosh's breakout season, so I hope he won't disappoint.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> dont use the excuses dude.and relax, its just preseason.who cares about the minutes?not me.
> wat sux is that it wasnt televised.... :boohoo:


ITS PRESEASON THE RAPTORS ARE THE ONES WHO WERE ACTUALLy trying which is kind of funny.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

sux that collins wasnt playin
i like him even tho he cant play offense for his life....


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> PRESEASON NO ONE ON THE NETS PLAYED MORE THAN 25 minutes. ALL YOUR STARTERS PLAYED 25+ some with more than 30 minutes.


NEW JERSEY NETS
STARTERS MIN 
Richard Jefferson, SF	24	
Marc Jackson, FC	32	
Nenad Krstic, FC	26	
Vince Carter, GF	25	
Jason Kidd, PG 24	

Total: 131

TORONTO RAPTORS
STARTERS MIN 
Matt Bonner, PF 34	
Chris Bosh, PF 29	
Rafael Araujo, C 20
Jalen Rose, GF 28	
Mike James, PG 18	

Total: 129

So actually your starters played more mins than ours and Bonner isn't even a starter.

But I think most people here will concede that we will likely lose this matchup over the course of the regular season. 

However this is a moral victory for three reasons; 1) Vince 2) Lemon and his recent comments 3) Our last loss.

This is also an exciting victory because of the performance of our rookies Villa and Jose. 

Stat lines of the night:

Villa 1 turnover in 37 minutes
&
Jose's very "rafer like" line of; 15 pts 5-8, 3-4 3pts, 3-3 ftm, and 6 assists in 27 minutes.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> ITS PRESEASON THE RAPTORS ARE THE ONES WHO WERE ACTUALLy trying which is kind of funny.


our starter's minutes: 34, 29, 20, 28, 18 = 129
your starter's minutes: 24, 32, 26, 25, 24 = 131

nice try. noone's saying this means anything. obviously you're better than us. but it's nice to get a win and see our rooks play well. 

and we have every right in the world to hate that 3 point hucking lammond murray, who has been a malcontent on every team he's played on.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

crimedog said:


> our starter's minutes: 34, 29, 20, 28, 18 = 129
> your starter's minutes: 24, 32, 26, 25, 24 = 131
> 
> nice try. noone's saying this means anything. obviously you're better than us. but it's nice to get a win and see our rooks play well.
> ...


wow mjm1 states his opinion on the raps forum and every1 attacks.funny stuff here. i like it. :biggrin: :basket: :jam:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Calderon should be our starting PG. He is so smart and directs his guys well. On one play he was screaming at Woods to get down into the post. As woods moved past his man a perfect pass hit him for the easy lay in. Mike James holds the ball too much and is not looking to pass enough.

Alvin looked good on D but his shot was not falling. I and the rest of the crowd gave a standing O.

Young refs blew a few calls.

Charlie getting more comfortable. Some added strength and he will be a force. He was inside and outside scoring. 15 Ibs of muscle will do a world of good. I am impressed so far. 

This preseason is certainly well preseason, you know it when Calderon, Pack AND Brown were on the floor at the same time. Argh,


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

I can't believe I am so optimistic about the Raps future. I always liked CV3 but was never fully convinced of his star potential and it looks like he has it. I hope to god he doesnt lose this intensity if people start recognizing him though. Calderon was mos def a steal. Bosh sucked which worries me a little bit. Now all i need is for Graham to play.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

charlz said:


> what Raps won?
> what Hoffa in double digits?
> what Nova looking like he has been in the league 4 yrs?
> what woods key late game contributions?


lol we might as well enjoy the win cuz wins are gonna be far and between this year


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

nice, i just walked through, page by page here, to see how it all happened and i'm especially glad that we have people providing the updates. good job. i'm also glad that we care about the preseason and that we took this game pretty seriously- and that we mounted what appears to be a fantastic comeback late in the game- so the win's even sweeter.

seriously, lamond probably feels worthless at the moment (not that he didn't feel that way before). he was just broadcasting the comments that a lot of fickle nba fans wanted to have heard, "it doesn't matter, they should have beat maccabi, it doesn't matter, you gotta win that game" etc., and now they *all* get it in their face. all of them. if there was no excuse for that, lamond (and others), then the nets had no excuse for this. but wait... this is different? i advise you to crawl back into your hole and deal with your insecurities. learn to be fair. what's that?

the anti-raptor sentiment takes a hit, that's what that is.  so file away the "raptors have the worst team in the league _for sure_, lol, nothing for vince, lol, babcock's the worst gm, go pick up your hockey sticks, lol..." and "the nets are marching into the playoffs as bona fide championship contenders!" opinions and learn to accept that nothing is that predictable, while nothing is impossible either. deal with it. 

sounded like a great game from all these posts. can't wait for november. i'm also happy that vince was classy throughout this week, i liked some of the comments he posted earlier in the day. good basketball event all around.

peace


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ballocks said:


> nice, i just walked through, page by page here, to see how it all happened and i'm especially glad that we have people providing the updates. good job. i'm also glad that we care about the preseason and that we took this game pretty seriously- and that we mounted what appears to be a fantastic comeback late in the game- so the win's even sweeter.
> 
> seriously, lamond probably feels worthless at the moment (not that he didn't feel that way before). he was just broadcasting the comments that a lot of fickle nba fans wanted to have heard, "it doesn't matter, they should have beat maccabi, it doesn't matter, you gotta win that game" etc., and now they *all* get it in their face. all of them. if there was no excuse for that, lamond (and others), then the nets had no excuse for this. but wait... this is different? i advise you to crawl back into your hole and deal with your insecurities. learn to be fair. what's that?
> 
> ...


it was a great game, and every1 here knows im the bestlol.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

superdude211 said:


> Wheres was Alvin Williams wasnt he supposed to play tonight?


only 5 minutes...but hey 5 > 0 right?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

I was at this game.

I had seats in the 3rd section, balcony... high high up.. 

....for the first half.

Second half, I sneaked into platinum, and thats wut changed the outcome of the game. 



Seriously thought, heres my recap.


CV3- played exactly how i expect him to play. whoever bashed me for that thread i made earlier ... is now probably quieted down. i wont be surprised if he beats out the williams' in roy contention. he missed 5 freethrows. but made 3 in a row when it counted... the signs of a great player.

araujo- really impressed, managed to stay in the game until the very very end. only 2 rebounds but he seemed more comfortable, made free throw, n had a sick dunk.

Corey williams - please leave. 10 points u say? he doesnt know what point guard means i dont think

Bonner- great game, wuz off shooting

Jalen- had a funny incident with the ref when he stripped the ball out of the refs hand after he yelled "new jersey ball" n said " NO, my ball" and recieved a tech.

Bosh- .... couldnt get it flowing. (but he did rebound while on the court very nicely)
... i jynxed him on a freethrow n it went in n out n then i shut up 

calderon- defenitly starting pg calibur, lets see if mitchell has the guts... and great 3 point shot.


vince- good ol' vince had sum sick dunks, and crazy lay ups... always enjoy watching him play. i yelled " i still love u vince" and this lady infront of me got mad

loren woods- played great in the o.t period, kept us in the game... but it didnt look like something that he would be able to be consistent with.


alvin - had a nice steal and a nice fundamental assist that he always has brought since back in the day. he looked great, lost his man a few times though (on help d) but he wuz hopping up court so im lookin 2 see him contribute this year



all in all, both teams sat starters, both teams tried their best. lamond murray passed the ball to the crowd a few times.

good win, great play by charlie


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

oh yea! i got on the jumbotron


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Calderon should be our starting PG. He is so smart and directs his guys well. On one play he was screaming at Woods to get down into the post. As woods moved past his man a perfect pass hit him for the easy lay in. Mike James holds the ball too much and is not looking to pass enough.
> 
> Alvin looked good on D but his shot was not falling. I and the rest of the crowd gave a standing O.
> 
> ...


BUTR -

Thanks for the update - much appreciated - and always welcome your observations...

Jose doesn't seem to have any ambition save for winning - this means that unlike a lot of other PGs spread throughout the league, he's not concerned w/ filling his stat sheet; you can see that he plays to win and is flabbergasted @ times when teammates fail to hustle back on defence... First offensive obligation of any PG is to distribute the ball despite what Starbury will have you believe - Calderon is married to this notion; what's not to like?

Jack Armstrong has declared time and time again that Alvin is his all-time favorite Raptor - I'm inclined to agree; he wasn't a premier player when he graduated from Villanova, but his hustle, determination, and desire all have been on display throughout his career in Toronto; I fully acknowledge that he is likely a shadow of the player he once was, but there's no denying his heart - if only other players could mimic it...

As for Villaneuva, it's in the sig - all I know is that the season is long and will be a continual litmus test for Charlie - I hope he's able to sustain his drive for the duration...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

open mike said:


> oh yea! i got on the jumbotron


the poor fans had to look at you....i feel for them...hahhaha...j/k j/k....i looked at ur post and it came to me...anyhow...nice sumation of the game..ive always wanted to be on the jumbotron...show off my sexiness...hahhaha...its late and i am loosing my mind...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow I just saw the highlights on TV. Charlie is a machine. Great effort tonight. I'm so glad that we got that 1st win of the pre-season tonight, especially since it probably made Lamond Murray feel like ****.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Wow I just saw the highlights on TV. Charlie is a machine. Great effort tonight. I'm so glad that we got that 1st win of the pre-season tonight, especially since it probably made Lamond Murray feel like ****.


you think lamond cares about this game? lol its nuttin to him


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Charlie V Is My Hero!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Can't sit here and pretend that a win in preseason is a big deal after I've been saying that a loss isn't, but I'm sure the players are happy about it. Especially considering some of the storylines around the game (the real ones, that is).


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

just watched Raps in an hour and my take on the game:

- CALDERON for STARTER!! Someone already mentioned the Loren pass, but did ppl see how he set up CV's miss dunk? after Bosh passed it back to him, instead of hoisting a shot up like most players, he hesitated until CV came in. I'm for impressed with that composure.

- CV is fearless. willing to take the tough shot and not fazed by the fact that he's a rookie. Impressive.

- Araujo is completely lost on defence, but looks decent on offence. Go watch 500 hours of Brad Miller tapes. 

- It's going to be a tough choice for the last PG spot. No one is spectacular. CoreyW. appears to have a more controlled drive than Tierre Brown. But Pack is solid. 

- Rose still pisses me off... 6 stupid TO....

peace


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

I Love Toronto
I Wanna Make Love To Them
Xoxo


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

For the less fortunate like myself, some highlights...

Highlights from The Score 

Highlights from TSN


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

congratulations on the win from NJ. The game wasnt televised in Jersey so I didnt get to see it could you guys help me out how did our bench players look?


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

whats up Inuyasha like your new Avatar too


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

kamaze said:


> whats up Inuyasha like your new Avatar too


changing avatars is fun for me



......holy **** im on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fire: 
lol


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow Charlie played great from the boxscore and was clutch from the line. Also Hoffa wasnt that bad (box score wise)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> lol we might as well enjoy the win cuz wins are gonna be far and between this year


Hi. 

You have made it clear by your posts that you are not part of the "we". Please refrain from using the term "we" on this board, unless it pertains to a group with a blind obsession for a player.

Go away.

Signed,
True Raptors Fans.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Hi.
> 
> You have made it clear by your posts that you are not part of the "we". Please refrain from using the term "we" on this board, unless it pertains to a group with a blind obsession for a player.
> 
> ...


 :laugh: nice one


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I almost forgot my favorite part of the game. Early on, Vince and Bonner went up for a rebound. Bonner came up with it and as he came down he threw a real nice elbow into Carter's gut, who the flinched and shook his head wincing. 

Nice!

BON-NER! BON-NER!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Hi.
> 
> You have made it clear by your posts that you are not part of the "we". Please refrain from using the term "we" on this board, unless it pertains to a group with a blind obsession for a player.
> 
> ...


Zing!

Point - Noboa


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Hi.
> 
> You have made it clear by your posts that you are not part of the "we". Please refrain from using the term "we" on this board, unless it pertains to a group with a blind obsession for a player.
> 
> ...


 LOL, your comebacks are one of the finest on the forums.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have to give props to charlie Villaneuva, even though i am a nets fan. The guy played great yesterday and his game is so versatile. He can shoot, run the flor and post up. NIce pick -up :clap: , and nice game for the raptors. But i am still on my quote, vince , and Rj did not play 30+.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> I have to give props to charlie Villaneuva, even though i am a nets fan. The guy played great yesterday and his game is so versatile. He can shoot, run the flor and post up. NIce pick -up :clap: , and nice game for the raptors. But i am still on my quote, vince , and Rj did not play 30+.


That's exhibition ball. Will Sam play 3 pgs at once in the reg season?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh is tired, Villanueva is doing well. Will Villy get his first start Friday?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would still like to see Villanueva get more boards (I expected more after watching him develop so much in that area last year at UConn)... but I have not had the opportunity to see any games, so it may be that his role and position on defence has not lent itself to put up better board numbers.

He has shown the ability to score inside and outside.. impressive on that end.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow...I'm amazed. Congrats to the Raps and especially Charlie V on the win - it's only preseason, but it looks like Steven A. will be eating his words. I'm a little concerned about Bosh's subpar play, but the only game in which he played 30+ minutes in was against Maccabi and he had 27/12 in that.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The best part of the game was when Lamond Murray stole the ball, was on the break by himself; had a chance for an open layup or a dunk, and Bryant Matthews came running behind. Lamond got scared and fumbled the ball... hahaha, that might have been the worst turnover I have ever seen. 

I would post my thoughts, but I only got to watch Game in an hour once. I can tell you that Jose looked absolutely amazing, as well as Charlie.

And don't be harsh on Hoffa. Yes he fouled out, but at least 3-4 of the fouls against him were bogus. He did a great job on the offensive end, and was tentative on the boards because of the foul trouble.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

vigilante said:


> The best part of the game was when Lamond Murray stole the ball, was on the break by himself; had a chance for an open layup or a dunk, and Bryant Matthews came running behind. Lamond got scared and fumbled the ball... hahaha, that might have been the worst turnover I have ever seen.



Me & Ma Brother Were Cryin (Laughin) At That Turnover.. And U Cud See Everybody In The Crowed Laughin. lOl

Charlie Had This Game On Lock - Also, I Thought Huffa Played A Good Game!
That Brown Crossover (When He Split The Defence) That Was A Sick Crossover :clap: 

Go Raps!


----------

